

Does Safely Ejecting from a USB Port Actually Do Anything? - user_235711
http://gizmodo.com/does-safely-ejecting-from-a-usb-port-actually-do-anythi-1715969743

======
_jomo
I usually know if I have any programs reading from or writing to my USB
sticks. As a rule of thumb, I only unplug devices when no program is (or
should be) using it. I never had any issues with that.

Although I sometimes had a terminal session open with the cwd on that device
(or a GUI file explorer), but other than 'no such file or directory', I didn't
ever run into any problems with this at all.

